# Spam mit Premium SMS 33633



## ESC (7 Dezember 2005)

Nach den Lock- oder Pinganrufen, die zum Rückruf zu 0137- oder 0190- Nummern verlocken sollen, nach den Lock-SMS die gleiches bezwecken, scheint sich nun die Masche mit Lock-SMS zur Antwort an Premium-SMS breit zu machen.

Folgende SMS habe ich soeben erhalten:
____
Von: +49162 /Rest gelöscht, es könnte die gefälschte Nummer eines Unbeteiligten sein/
Zeit: 7.12.05 14:19
Es wurde eine WICHTIGE Nachricht für Sie hinterlegt. Um die Nachricht abzurufen antworten Sie mit NUN an 33633    Viel Spass        max1,99EUR/SMS 
____

Mail an BNetzA ist 'raus.

/ESC


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

Eine Suchfunktion für die Betreiber von "Premium"-SMS-Diensten findest Du auf www.antispam-ev.de:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/premiumse...&searchfield=0&premiumnum=33633&search=Suchen

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf


----------



## ESC (7 Dezember 2005)

Danke für den Link. Allerdings interessiert mich das nur am Rande, da ich nicht geschädigt wurde. Ich gebe Laut hier, wenn ich selbst angespammt wurde und ich die Masche/Rufnummer noch nicht im Forum gesehen habe.

Wichtiger erscheint mir, permanent zur Meldung bei der Bundesnetzagentur aufzufordern, da, abgesehen von individuellen Strafanzeigen und zivilrechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen bei Schädigung, von dort Massnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbraucher ausgehen können wenn genügend Hinweise vorliegen. 

/ESC


----------



## keeny (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*

Heute erhielt ich auch eine SMS mit dem Inhalt:

_Es wurde eine Nachricht evt. Foto für Sie hinterlegt. Um die Nachricht
abzurufen antworten Sie mit dem Kenntwort JA an die Nr.33633
[.......]
max1,99e/sms_

Eine Beschwerde ging an die Bundesnetzangentur raus.

_URL editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*

Vorsicht, Premium SMS gehört nicht zum Zuständigkeitsbereich der Bundesnetzagentur. Beschwere dich mal ergänzend beim FST (www.fst-ev.org), der Wettbewerbszentrale (www.wettbewerbszentrale.de) und vor allem bei deinem Provider. Bitte dabei unbedingt um Eingangsbestätigung und Information über den Fortgang des Verfahrens.


----------



## ESC (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht, Premium SMS gehört nicht zum Zuständigkeitsbereich der Bundesnetzagentur.



Die Premium Dienste selbst und für sich wohl nicht, die Werbung dafür per "normaler" Lock-SMS scheint sie jedoch durchaus zu interessieren  

/ESC


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*

Hi meine Freundin ist leider auch auf diese Rufnummer reingefallen. Hat 2 Tage mit dubiosem Typen gsmst. Leider nicht auf Warnungen gehört. Nun hat sie den Salat und wird wohl auf eine Mega-Rechnung gespannt sein dürfen.

Kann sie sich irgendwie wehren?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sie sich irgendwie wehren?



Nein, denn sie hat es ja freiwillig gemacht. Selbst schuld, Deine Freundin, jeden Tag steht ein(e)...

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*

hab auch eine bekommen mit dem inhalt "Es wurde eine Nachricht evt Foto für sie hinterlegt. Um die Nachricht abzurufen antworten sie mit dem Kennwort HEUTE an die Nr 33633 [........] maxl,99e/sms"
hab 2x geantwortet je 2€ 

_Link (der ohnehin nicht funktioniert hätte) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*

Wer auf solche SMS´s antwortet, ist selber schuld.
Diese Abzocke erkennt sogar mein 8 Jahre alte Bruder.
Was kommt als nächstes? Rufst du bei 9-Live an?


----------



## Teleton (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hör nicht auf den Quark von wegen freiwillig, so einfach ist es für die Telefongesellschaften auch nicht , siehe z.B. hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41669
Ob freiwillig auch heisst Vertrag zu den Bedingungen des SMS-Anbieters steht noch lang nicht fest.
Deine Freundin soll nach Eingang der Rechnung zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zum Anwalt.


----------



## Sony (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*

Hi, ich wollt nur mall mitteilen das ich von jemanden auch eine SMS von 0151-16744904 erhalten habe, dan hab ich da angerufen aber das ist natürlich immer wie üblich bei solchen "Unternehmen" nur ein schlecht gemachtes Tonband die öben was gequascht hat naja, man soll öben wo anrufen und so, aber. Aber da Wichtige, Ich sollte eine SMS mit ja an 33633 senden und dann hab ich gesagt also geschrieben das ich Julian heiße- ist wircklich so, naja und dann wurde das antscheined sofort gespeichert ja und sonst weiß ich leider auch nicht mehr das war am 20-21, ca: 10:00 Uhr  :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*

ich möchte hier mal eine kleine erklärung abgeben, was diese sogenannten "Premium"- oder "Kontakt"- SMS-Dienste eigentlich sind.

Dabei handelt es sich Programme, die aus dem Internet bedient, automatisch SMS an Nummern schicken, die aus einer Liste kommen, die jeder Firma zur verfügung steht um für werbezwecke genutzt zu werden. Soll ein fach heißen, wenn man irgendwo eine Handynummer angegeben hat und diese für Werbezwecke genutz werden darf, taucht man automatisch in dieser Liste auf. Man kann sich aber auch auf eine sogenannten "Robinsonliste" eintargen lassen, um vor solchen "Attaken" relativ geschütz ist.

Wie geht nun ein solcher SMS-Verkehr von sich? - Man antwortet mit einem dieser sogenannten Key-Wörtern auf diese SMS auf die angebene Kurzwahl (in diesem Fall die 33633) und landet damit in einem SMS-chat. Hier zitzen ganz normale Leute, wie du und ich vor ihrem PC und bearbeiten nacheinander diese SMS die der Handy-Besitzer veschickt. Der sogenannte Moderator verdient sich so nebenbei von 3ct/ eingehende SMS bis zu 15ct und der Handy-Besitzer zahlt jedesmal 199ct pro SMS.

Das heißt, um es nochmal auf den Punkt zu bringen, die vermeindlichen Personen, mit denen man schreibt, existieren nicht, sind lediglich erfunden und werden durch einen Moderator gespielt. Also für alle die glauben, die große liebe über einen solchen Chat gefunden zu haben, muss ich leider enttäuschen. Für Leute, die ihre Sexphantasien anonym ausleben wollen, ohne eigentlich in Aktion treten zu wollen, ist diese Form genau richtig.

Und wie kann man sich nun davor schützen? - Es gibt mehrere, mehr oder weniger sinvolle Lösungen:
1.Lösung ..... einfach nicht antworten.
Das halte ich persönlich für sehr kostenarm ... wobei man eventuell täglich ... vielleicht häufiger, vielleicht seltener automatische Nachrichten bekommen kann (sogenannte Trigger), die einen dazu bewegen sollen, weiter zu schreiben. Also wen das nicht stört, eine gute Variante.
2.Lösung ..... das Key-Wort 'Stop'
Das ist eine Todsichere Lösung, um von >diesem< Chat nicht weiter belästigt zu werden. Jedoch gibt es genügend andere Chats, die sie eventuell anschreiben könnten. Jedoch müssen sie hier einmalig 1,99€ investieren.
3.Lösung ..... Antwort: Name + Alter 15
Diese Lösung ist was die Kurzwahl 33633 betrifft möglich, da dort nur an Personen geschrieben wird, die 16+ sind. Jedoch andere Kurzwahlen schreiben bereits schon an Leute 14+ ... andere gar an noch jüngere. Im Fall das einer Ihrer Kinder an diese Kurzwahlen schreibt, und denen das Alter bekannt ist, haben sie gute Chancen durch einen gerichtlichen Prozess das Geld wieder zu bekommen.

Ich hoffe, das einige Leute etwas damit anfangen können und meine Recherchen nicht sinnlos waren.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*


Mahlzeit,

eine frage habe ich noch. Meine Handynummer ist nicht veröffentlich und auch nirgends angegeben und ich bekomme die "Premium-SMS". Wie kommt das.

Gruss


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Handynummer ist nicht veröffentlich und auch nirgends angegeben und ich bekomme die "Premium-SMS". Wie kommt das.


Die Nummern werden nicht gezielt manuell angewählt, sondern durch Wählroboter ganze Nummerngassen.
Ob dabei Nummern vorhanden sind oder wem sie gehören ist dabei völlig egal.
Die meisten Handybesitzer sind nicht in Telefonverzeichnissen eingetragen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*

Hi ich habe gestern und heute auch diese SMS mit dem genannten Wort laut bekommen und einmal für die Kosten einer SMS geantwortet da mir ne Freundinn sagte sie hat mir ne Nachricht geschickt und aber heute kam mirs dan Spanisch vor  und habs ignoriert und ich kam dan zufällig auf diese Seite echt gut. Tut mir leid für alle geschädigten.
grüsse


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Spam mit Premium SMS 33633*

Die tollste Masche, die sie dann bei mir versucht haben war "Hi, wer bist Du, Du hast mich angeschrieben..."-blablabla - vorher hatte ich weder was von dieser Nummer, Chat noch sonst was gehört. - Als ich geschrieben hab, man solle mich in Ruhe lassen (man kanns ja mal versuchen) und dann nichts mehr geantwortet hab, bekam ich am nächsten Morgen eine sms "ich bin heute aufgewacht und hab nur an dich gedacht, möchte mit dir kuscheln" - blabla.

MEGA VERARSCHE !!!!!


----------

